# Weasels/Ermine



## Michiganmallard (Jul 21, 2001)

Does anybody have any idea about the ermine populations here in Mich, specifically down in my neck-o-the-woods (Mid-West, GR area). I really want to catch a few of them for my game room. Is it going to be worth setting for them? I live in a semi-rural area, lot's of houses going up around the farms and have plenty of ****, rats, fox, and the scavengers of course but wonder about the ermine. Any ideas or suggestions on getting me a couple to send to my taxidermist this season.


----------



## TrapperJeff (Jun 24, 2001)

Ive trapped one in southern Midland county in a mink set. Thats as far south as ive been trapping.


----------



## Thebear_78 (Oct 1, 2000)

Me and a buddy of mine used to trap a few up in the upper peninsula using victor rat traps. He wanted a couple for acent peices on a back quiver. Wire a victor rat trap to the base of a tree or log near a brushy area or stone fense, old barn areas. Put a piece of meat on the trigger of the trap. The old victor rat trap will kill a ermine easy enough but you don't have to worry about catching a skunk in them. It might wack a skunk on the nose but no real harm done and you don't have to try to get it out of a trap. Good luck.


----------

